
Office of Inspector General's Audit of the Office of the Secretary [pdf] - nickysielicki
https://cryptome.org/2016/05/state-oig-clinton-emails.pdf
======
nickysielicki
I think this meets HN criteria.

A quote:

    
    
        > Other employees have sought to use Dropbox, a cloud-based file hosting
        > service, but IRM has blocked access to the site on OpenNet since 2011 because
        > of the risk of unauthorized access to Department data.
    

That's a pretty huge endorsement of Dropbox, they should use that as an
advertisement.

